# SHAPPELL TRAIL CHAIR 360



## kabic (Jan 4, 2017)

I just got my Shappell Trail Chair I order myself for a birthday gift.

I got this over something like a turkey lounger type chair because I wanted:

- a little higher to get out of the snow

- adjustable legs that can level me out on a hill side

- the ability to swivel

I'm not super ecstatic about the triangle seat, but I will see how it works. I should be able to use this turkey hunting as well.

Only Place I could find that had it

https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/shappell-trail-chair-360.html


----------



## bugsanddaffy331 (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks for sharing, I'm eager to see how you like it. It looks like it may work for me too

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

kabic said:


> I just got my Shappell Trail Chair I order myself for a birthday gift.
> 
> I got this over something like a turkey lounger type chair because I wanted:
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:lurk:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

congrtas.

add in a built in camode an a mini fridge and your all set.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

and maybe a typing/spelling lesson for a friend......


----------



## bugsanddaffy331 (Sep 21, 2015)

Is there a way to add a mono pod to the front seat support? That would be helpful with night hunting

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## bugsanddaffy331 (Sep 21, 2015)

Just ordered one, I'm a little concerned about the mixed reviews though. I've got a couple of ideas for mounting a mono pod or shooting sticks on the front seat support, hopefully it'll work out.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

This looks like a pretty darn cool seat. I would love to see a full report on how they are.


----------



## kabic (Jan 4, 2017)

I took it out for a short hunt Sunday morning. Adjustable legs you have to push in the little button and pull leg down. It is a two handed operations. I basically left the up hill leg on the shortest setting and adjusted other to get chair somewhat level.

The legs lock open by turning a piece of plastic that has tab and indention for open and close potions. I didn't have any problems with it. I did see a review where someone had an issue with this, my guess is the nut came loose that holds this piece on and let it turns too easy.

If you don't put the chair in the bag, the legs will flop around a little bit in close position so take that into consideration for keeping noise level down.

The triangle chair was adequate, will have to see how it does on longer sits. Seat may be a little high for some of you, but I think I could lean forward rest elbow on knee to steady shot. Chair is light so no complains carrying it.

When I came home I made sure I dried off the snow from the legs, i think I recall someone in a review had an issue there with rust..just taking some preventative measures.


----------



## bugsanddaffy331 (Sep 21, 2015)

kabic said:


> I took it out for a short hunt Sunday morning. Adjustable legs you have to push in the little button and pull leg down. It is a two handed operations. I basically left the up hill leg on the shortest setting and adjusted other to get chair somewhat level.
> 
> The legs lock open by turning a piece of plastic that has tab and indention for open and close potions. I didn't have any problems with it. I did see a review where someone had an issue with this, my guess is the nut came loose that holds this piece on and let it turns too easy.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerseyrifle (Jul 18, 2014)

This should be good for long sits with the back support. 
Good luck!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

